# Matty Bay=Summer time fun plus some "Texas Boys Outdoors" action.



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Well the summertime patterns are prevailing meaning the fish are deep, but no issue I have their number. The big Reds have been in large numbers for us with easy limits for us in the morning hours on Gulp, live shrimp or plastics under a Rattle cork or a jig head. As far as the Trout have been going for us we have been on good numbers, specially as the tide has been changing around the 9:00 am time period. I've had a lot of my clients bringing their kiddos on the boat here lately and man have they been having the time of their lives out here. I'ts been fun to see the look on their faces when that cork shoots under that water and then setting that hook on a Big Red or Trout and large quantity of the big golden Croakers to add to the box right now, and extremely delicious table fare. Also pictured below is the "Texas Boys Outdoors Show" in which we did a show for a few kids in which their father is going through a major struggle with Leukemia and they needed a smile put on their face. Myself and Roy Crush plus Shawn Allen with The Texas Boys Outdoors were more than happy to do that for them with a fabulous day on the bay with many Trout and Reds for them to take home. Thank You Texas Boy Outdoors for doing what you do for all the children, Vets and First Responders. :flag::flag::flag::flag::flag:
Thank You for reading the report and looking forward to many more, "The Fishing Forecast For September Is Going To Be Awesome". For the rest of the summer I'll be launching in "Sargent Texas" and fishing East Matagorda Bay, so for you Houston, Dallas, Bryan/College Station, and Brazoria County people it'll be a much closer of a drive then driving to Matagorda. For available dates for the Remainder of August plus September and October contact me at:
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
[email protected]
www.fishingmatagordabay.com
www.capthollisforrester.com
Face Book At: Matagorda Bay Fishing And Hunting Guides "An Awesome page I have put together" :texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*more pictures*

more pictures


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Always cool fishing with the kiddos!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

